#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  What kind of snake?

## BosseO

This mornings visitor. We haven't sorted out the species yet. I think it's a kind of juvenile rat snake but wifey doesn't agree.

----------


## phunphin

possibly a type of Kukri, non venomous.

----------


## benbaaa

Could it be this one?

Malayan Brown Snake - Xenelaphis hexagonotus

----------


## SEA Traveler

http://www.siam-info.de/english/snakes_non-poisonous.html  or

http://www.siam-info.de/english/snakes_poisonous.html  might help.

----------


## jandajoy

http://www.siam-info.de/english/snakes_oligodon.html









*Family: Colubridae
Subfamily: Colubrinae
Genus:  Oligodon (Kukri  Snakes)*

*Picture: R.  Rauch

Oligodon purpurascens* (Brown Kukri  Snake)
*Thai:*  (ngu kut)
*Length:* Up to 95 cm
*Occurrence:
*Mostly in  southern Thailand. According to literary references, (COX: The snakes of  Thailand, COX et al. A photographic guide to the snakes of Thailand and Manthey  & Grossman: Amphibians and reptiles of South East Asia) this snake is only  to be found from southern Thailand downwards. COX states the occurrence area as  the provinces of southern Thailand from Suratthani. However the animal which is  illustrated here comes from the area of Pattaya. For this reason, it is likely  that the habitat of this snake is wider than literature assumes.
*Behaviour/habitat:*
The snake is a resident of the primary and secondary woods up  to a height of 1600 meters. However you can come across them here to human  settlements. These snakes are mostly active at night and at twilight and live  under rotting wood, stones and plants. If attacked, the snake is usually  defensive and displays the typical defensive behaviour for an Oligodon (rolling  up to the side and lifting up the tail). Should this snake happen to bite, it  can lead to wounds with heavy bleeding as this species has very strong, curved  back teeth.
*Danger:* none

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Snakes of Thailand - Oligodon


Looks about right to me in compairing both pictures.

----------


## BosseO

The pattern on it sure looks like a Kukri even if it wasn't really brown, more greyish and black.
What worried us a bit was that it didn't act like the 'normal' non-poisonous snakes around here,  p... off like a greased lightning when coming close to them. This guy was slow moving and just parked on the steps to the front porch and had to be motivated by wifeys garden rake before leaving.
Also, the dogs didn't even try to bother it, normally they are quite good at scaring off snakes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

General rule which I've found helpful over the years is: rounded or oblong head - non-venomous; triangular shaped head - venomous. Kukris can give a wicked bite; your dogs may have had the experience previously. It also may have been sluggish from the morning's chill if it was early and the sun had just come up - might not have warmed up enough  to get lively yet.

----------


## BosseO

I don't think that it was cold as it was 9.45 in the morning and about +30C outside.

We got a bigger, fatter and lighter colored Kukri in the evening. This one was very aggressive and attacked the dogs.

----------


## jandajoy

Fantastic pics mate. Thanks

----------


## slimboyfat

Threads like this make me glad I live on the 19th floor

----------


## jandajoy

That blue eye colour suggest it's not what I suggested.

But the Misses, a country girl insists it's the same.

Yes, it's the same. nasty bite. 

Tend to hang out in termite mounds and the like. 

Nasty nip but taste good. 

" Kill, roast on BBQ, make skin out, make scales (?) out, make same same tom yam gai, but with snake ."

God I love this country.    :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

> That blue eye colour suggest it's not what I suggested.
> 
> But the Misses, a country girl insists it's the same.
> 
> Yes, it's the same. nasty bite. 
> 
> Tend to hang out in termite mounds and the like. 
> 
> Nasty nip but taste good. 
> ...


I like Singapore. See a snake. Call the police. Have them take it to the zoo.

https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...-sighting.html (Singapore - Whampoa river - python sighting)

----------


## jandajoy

> I like Singapore. See a snake. Call the police. Have them take it to the zoo.



Missing out on all that gastronomic adventure. What are you missing?

However, I do take your point.  :Smile:

----------


## BosseO

> That blue eye colour suggest it's not what I suggested.
> 
> But the Misses, a country girl insists it's the same.
> 
> Yes, it's the same. nasty bite. 
> 
> Tend to hang out in termite mounds and the like. 
> 
> Nasty nip but taste good. 
> ...


Wifey says that she prefer Ngo Singh (Rat Snake) in her Tom Yam.

----------


## jandajoy

> Wifey says that she prefer Ngo Singh (Rat Snake) in her Tom Yam.



JJ say "he don't give a shit."

Wifey eat what wifey like. 

(Though she's currently sound asleep.)

JJ eat loin of pork and a baked potato.    :Smile: 

Maybe with a bit of a tomato salad.

And a bit of a sauce.

I love this place.     :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> I like Singapore. See a snake. Call the police. Have them take it to the zoo.
> 
> 
>  
> Missing out on all that gastronomic adventure. What are you missing?
> 
> However, I do take your point.


I save my snake eating for business trips to Vietnam.

Its funny because although all of us here live in a suburban jungle, we're still not too far away from the real jungle. There have been stories of snakes making their way up through to peoples toilets but I think we are safe this high up  :Smile:

----------


## tsicar

> That blue eye colour suggest it's not what I suggested.


snakes do not have blue eyes.
this snake is about to slough it's skin, hence the "blue"
 colour. i don't know wtf kind of snake it is, just pleased that the op reacted by shooing it off instead of reacting by killing it for no reason (and here i include the thai reason that it might "taste nice"- they have enough chickens and insects and soidogs to sustain themselvesb),like many paranoid ignorant wankers would do.

----------


## jandajoy

> snakes do not have blue eyes.


See photo above.  ::chitown::

----------


## jandajoy

^^ You seem a tad cranky tonight tsicar.

Anything wrong?

----------


## tsicar

> ^^ You seem a tad cranky tonight tsicar.
> 
> Anything wrong?


perhaps.
screwed my back up and been in pain for two weeks now.
the blue eyes are caused by the thickening and seperating of the skin that is about to be removed to enable the snake to grow.
snakes have no eyelids, and nor do they have a nictitating membrane like some lizards, so the scale over the eye thickens, gets a bluish tinge, and eventually becomes milky-white before the skin is shed, mostly in one piece.

during this time, they often become just as cranky and ill tempered as a tsicar with a fukt back!

cheers!

----------


## jandajoy

> screwed my back up and been in pain for two weeks now.


My sympathies.

Get well soon.

----------


## jandajoy

> the blue eyes are caused by the thickening and seperating of the skin that is about to be removed to enable the snake to grow. snakes have no eyelids, and nor do they have a nictitating membrane like some lizards, so the scale over the eye thickens, gets a bluish tinge, and eventually becomes milky-white before the skin is shed, mostly in one piece.



Bloody good info. Thanks.

----------


## slimboyfat

Can I mention my piles in this thread as well?

----------


## jandajoy

> Can I mention my piles in this thread as well?


Does it have any thing to do with snakes. ----- shudder----------

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> Can I mention my piles in this thread as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have any thing to do with snakes. shudder


no. i just thought this was turning into the invalid thread

----------


## tsicar

> Can I mention my piles in this thread as well?


only if they have turned blue.

can you post a pic for a more accurate diagnosis?

----------


## jandajoy

> no. i just thought this was turning into the invalid thread


Go for your life.

----------


## smeden

nice pics  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tsicar

> nice pics


just wait for the one of his blue piles!

i can just see at least two members here.............
..........aagh forget it!
this is a good thread and shouldn't be relegated to mkp.


snakes are one of the most misunderstood creatures on this earth; one of the most beneficial to mankind too, especially in the very communities that they are indiscriminately exterminated.
i guess that the only reason the thai rice farmers survive is that:

in spite of the fact that the rural thais who produce the rice crop, destroy (kill and/or eat) the birds and snakes that normally keep the rodent and insect populatrion in check, which would be highly detrimental to them under "normal" conditions:


..they themselves are the greatest predators of the vermin that would normally destroy the crops, so i guess that snakes and birds have no real role to play in thailand anyway!

----------


## jandajoy

> snakes are one of the most misunderstood creatures on this earth; one of the most beneficial to mankind too, especially in the very communities that they are indiscriminately exterminated. i guess that the only reason the thai rice farmers survive is that:  in spite of the fact that the rural thais who produce the rice crop, destroy (kill and/or eat) the birds and snakes that normally keep the rodent and insect populatrion in check, which would be highly detrimental to them under "normal" conditions:   ..they themselves are the greatest predators of the vermin that would normally destroy the crops, so i guess that snakes and birds have no real role to play in thailand anyway!



Are you very very drunk?

Or just a bit?

As in enough?

As in totally pissed?

Good man.

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> snakes are one of the most misunderstood creatures on this earth; one of the most beneficial to mankind too, especially in the very communities that they are indiscriminately exterminated. i guess that the only reason the thai rice farmers survive is that: in spite of the fact that the rural thais who produce the rice crop, destroy (kill and/or eat) the birds and snakes that normally keep the rodent and insect populatrion in check, which would be highly detrimental to them under "normal" conditions: ..they themselves are the greatest predators of the vermin that would normally destroy the crops, so i guess that snakes and birds have no real role to play in thailand anyway!
> 
> 
>  
> Are you very very drunk?
> 
> Or just a bit?
> ...


 
about half pissed by now.

SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!

going out for a drink or two with my mates now, so i shouldn't embarrass myself too much here any more tonight!
i'll check back in the mornong to see what damage control i need to do.
g'night!


still like snakes, tho!....

----------


## BosseO

tsicar, pissed or not, you don't have to worry about 'our' snakes. The only thing that we shoot them with has the label 'Nikon' on it.

The dogs never hurt a snake, just chasing them away and last night was the first time a snake decided to resist them telling it off.

The Golden Tree Snakes have a habit to sometimes visit us in the house but even then we carefully catch them and put them where they belong.

----------


## good2bhappy

golden tree snake
agresive and mildly venomous
Had one in the garden the other week

----------


## genghis61

every snake here is 'poison kill you one hour', or simply 'cobra', therefore dead on sight.

I've been claring an area about 1500sqm, slash and burn and flushed a few out into the danger zone, where they have become lunch or dinner for the farmhands.

This one was 182cm

----------


## BillyBobThai

If I had caught that Golden Tree Snake in my home, I would have, after taking my heart medication, taken it to my neighbor to BBQ.  Hate snakes worse than Liberals.

----------


## pescator

[at] BosseO.
Nice pictures.
The golden tree snake must be quite common, I`ve seen them on many occasions. 
Agressive? Not in the least IME anyway.
The ones I have encountered have seemed quite indifferent to human intrusion.

Beautiful snake.

The 3 below are just the ones I have captured a picture of.  
Spotted at Koh Kood, Koh Ngai and Koh Chang, resp.

----------


## El Gibbon

> golden tree snake
> agresive and mildly venomous
> Had one in the garden the other week


Really not a danger to humans.

"f they feel threatened and cannot flee, they bite straight away. The  species Chrysopelea belongs to the family of rearfanged snakes. However,  the poison is so mild that it does not have much of an effect on  humans. "

As their fangs are very much in the rear of their mouth it is difficult for them to even bite you.


If bitten the danger is more from the filthy mouth rather than any toxin.

Great to have around your house, eats jing jocks, lizards etc. 

E. G.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Neverna

^ A Burmese python.

----------


## Dillinger

^ It's the pool guy's dinner now

I gave him the pet rabbit too :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I saw this one today. Decided not to disturb it to get a better view. 

 


It would have made Dill's pool guy a nice lunch.

----------


## HuangLao

> I saw this one today. Decided not to disturb it to get a better view. 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> It would have made Dill's pool guy a nice lunch.


Splendid decision to leave the snakes the fuck alone, which should be passed on. 
Nice spot, Nev.  


[thanks for the enlightened/agreeable PM earlier this eve]  

 :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

Copperhead racer, just a guess without seeing more of it.

----------


## Dillinger

> It would have made Dill's pool guy a nice lunch


And me an even more spectatular  pair of dancing shoes :Smile:  :Sorry1:

----------


## Maanaam

> Copperhead racer, just a guess without seeing more of it.


I'm not an expert but that shiny blue hue makes me think of a sunbeam snake. Saw one a couple of years ago that a labourer had killed on my soi, so looked it up. Not venemous, and very beautiful colours. He thought it was a cobra, dickhead.

Yep, second study, I'd say definitely a sunbeam.

(not my photo)

----------


## Latindancer

All the same, my wife would piss herself if she saw it.  :Smile: 

I've never seen her move as fast as when she saw a harmless little green tree snake here in Oz. Mind you though, they do look like some of the quite venemous snakes in Asia.

----------


## Dillinger

Sounds like a penis analogy. Get some zinc down ya :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

I did not see the blue before,  not a copperhead racer.

----------


## Neverna

Thanks for your thoughts, chaps. I think Maanaam has it with the sunbeam snake ID. Nice to know it's not venomous or dangerous.

----------


## Maanaam

Just a little bit tangential...
I noticed a few houses in my wife's village have free-range geese. I am told they keep snakes away. Believable.

----------


## Neverna

I saw this snake a few days ago. It was sliding quickly along a tin roof with it's tongue busy doing something. It looked like it was looking for and hoovering up insects. The snake was about a metre long but not very thick - about a centimetre or two in diameter. Anyone know what kind of snake it is?

----------


## Pragmatic

A striped Bronzeback.

----------


## Neverna

Thanks, Pragmatic. It definitely looks like a bronzeback. I've just done some googling and found that the Striped Bronzeback doesn't have a black line going along it's eyeline like the snake in my photo does but a Common or Painted Bronzeback (same species) does. 

Thai: งูสายม่านพระอินทร์ - Ngu Sai-man Pra Inthra

It is not dangerous. 


https://www.thainationalparks.com/sp...elaphis-pictus
https://bangkokherps.wordpress.com/c...snakes/page/1/
https://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/sn...bronzeback.htm
http://oknation.nationtv.tv/blog/moo.../10/03/entry-2

----------

